# Corroded Positive Terminal



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

Has anyone else had their positive battery cable corrode out? My battery died and when I went to remove it the copper connector was completely rotted.


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

BTW I don't mean corrosive build up, the connector actually crumbled in my hands and I had to replace it with a cheap battery terminal connector I got at auto parts store. Kind of a rigged job because there is 0 slack in cable to make a good new connection.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Its apparent your battery was leaking at the terminal, maybe ever so slight the acid found its way to the connector and ate away at the cable. With the cover on the positive terminal you didn't see it leaking all that time. The cable had a greenish/whiteish color to it? It isn't normal for corrosion to build up on the battery terminal, if corrosion is building up there or building up on the cable, there is a leak. Baking soda and vinegar will clean it up but it will return and the acid will eat away at anything its run down on. I'd clean the the battery pan and anywhere else the acid ran on to.


----------

